# Anything wrong with these rocks?



## GulfCoastGuy (Aug 5, 2018)

Got my tank Friday. Me and some buds from work hauled it into the hose, assembled the stand and got the tank on it. 425 lbs. 60" x 26" x 24" 141 gal. all 3/4 " Starfire glass. It's a beast. Got a problem with one of the doors but otherwise all is good.

Went to pick out some rock at a landscape supply that was close and came away with some good stuff, around 175 lbs. worth. I've got a couple of questions though.

First most of the rock is sandstone. Virtually all of it has tiny pinpoint sized specks of white or clear (too small to say which for sure).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=16j-_B6u2c_G0MAyX21MJaQdgLVCWJptJ

I increased the contrast a little.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1X_WBngXdPckQnif0vZZEFNVajUJ-Fvnv

The scale on those is about 2" top to bottom. Any thoughts?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The second is a one off but it's got nice color so I'd really like to use it but when wet it has sort of a metallic cast to it

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1y6tpYn_kfeg3Xhp6NdpsfAX3XnhCsaEz

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KPttA8CYsFuqPcNTEfCY6nDuzk73UOuQ

Info, Thoughts, Opinions are welcome.

Thanks
GCG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm no expert on rock makeup but I would think as long as the sandstone doesn't easily disintegrate or slough off pieces when wet, those rocks should work well.

A quick online search of sandstone just shows that it is made up of individual particles from other rocks that 'stuck' together over time but are usually quartz.

The 2nd rock with the orangish color is probably just iron deposits.


----------



## GulfCoastGuy (Aug 5, 2018)

Quartz was what I was thinking on the sandstone. I just wanted to leave it open for anyone with suspicions to chime in with Pyrite. Left it out of the OP so as not to "seed" the discussion. Your comment on the second rock eases my mind as well.

BTW, Is this the correct area for a build thread?

Thanks
GCG


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess it depends on what your build topic is about. I moved this topic from DIY (which is usually projects such as backgrounds, parts/pieces to modify equipment, etc.) to Decoration because you were asking about particular rocks.

If your plan is to document your tank set up and design, the Aquarium Setup forum is geared to generally setting up a tank including tank sizes, substrate, water quality and similar questions but not direct questions regarding stocking particular species. Just choose the forum section that most aptly fits your build topic, it can always be moved to the most relevant forum section at a later time if needed or wanted.


----------

